# [gelöst] Laptop Installation /dev/sd* fehlen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

ich habe meine Frau überredet auf Ihrem Laptop Gentoo zu installieren. Nachdem die Mühle 2 Tage gelaufen ist und kompilliert hat habe ich jetzt ein Problem. In /dev fehlen alle sd*. Laut mtab ist meine root Partition (/dev/sda7) wie folgt eingehanden:

```
/dev/root / ext4 rw ,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
```

 Die Installation habe ich über eine Linux Mint Live CD angestoßen. Die gibt mir aus

```
IDE Interface: Intel Corpoartion ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)
```

Als Kernel habe ich 2.6.37. 

Im Moment habe ich keine blasse Ahnung, welcher Treiber fehlt.

```
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX

ata_piix, ata_piix
```

???

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ATA_PIIX.html

oder 

```
CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX

pata_mpiix

```

???

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/PATA_MPIIX.html Ich glaube der erste. Muss ich ggf. morgen noch mal nachlesen.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Mar 04, 2011 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

```
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX:  

 This option enables support for ICH5/6/7/8 Serial ATA  

 and support for PATA on the Intel ESB/ICH/PIIX3/PIIX4 series

 host controllers.
```

Von 9 steht nichts da.

Normalerweise sollten aber alle neueren Rechner mit SATA generell AHCI unterstützen. Demnach solltest du nur:

```
<*>   AHCI SATA support
```

benötigen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn ich die Seite aufrufe und nach 

```
ICH9M
```

suche finde ich

```
vendor: 8086 ("Intel Corporation"), device: 2928 ("ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller")
```

Allerdings funktioniert das nicht.

```
cat .config | grep ATA | grep -v \#

CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH=m

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=m

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_WL12XX_PLATFORM_DATA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m
```

```
cat .ccat .config | grep SATA | grep -v \#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

onfig | grep SATA | grep -v \#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y
```

```
cat .config | grep SCSI | grep -v \#

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_RDAC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_HP_SW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_EMC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DH_ALUA=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m
```

```
cat .config | grep IDE | grep -v \#

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

...
```

Frage hier auch mal nach

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19614/laptop-installation-dev-sd-fehlen.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie kann ich den sehen, mit welchem Treiber beispielsweise eine Ubuntu Live CD die Festplatte nutzt? dmesg | grep SATA hilft mir nicht weiter.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo flammenflitzer,

wenn der Treiber bei Ubuntu als Modul im Kernel ist hilft lsmod.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Uli Sing

1.) Womit bootest Du? grub? Wenn ja, was steht denn überhaupt in Deiner grub.conf?

2.) 

```
ls -alh /dev/root
```

3.) 

```
lspci
```

4.) Sollte Deine Konfig in etwa so aussehen:

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->

<*>   AHCI SATA support

[*]   ATA SFF support

<*>     Intel PATA MPIIX support

[*]     ATA BMDMA support

<*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support
```

evtl noch dieses:

```
<*>       Intel SCH PATA support
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb

0e:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

   Kernel modules: iwl3945

14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

1a:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

1a:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

1a:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031

   Kernel driver in use: jmb38x_ms

   Kernel modules: jmb38x_ms

1a:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller

   Subsystem: COMPAL Electronics Inc Device 0031
```

```
/dev/sda6 none                       swap sw 0 0

/dev/sda7 /                          ext4 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda8 /home                      ext4 auto,defaults 0 2
```

```
root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.37-gentoo root=/dev/sda7
```

```
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
```

----------

## Uli Sing

Leider hast' mir ned

```
ls -alh /dev/root
```

ausgegeben, aber wenn in der grub.conf ein sd root device definiert ist, dann würde das Ding garned starten, wenn's das tatsächlich ned gäbe.

Ich lass' mich diesbezüglich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren und vielleicht hab' ich auch irgendwas völlig missverstanden...

---Edit---

Außerdem müssten angesichts Deiner fstab die Fehlermeldungen nur so hageln, weil weder die swap eingerichtet noch die homes gemountet werden könnten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Jetzt habe ich eine andere Fehlermeldung: ...List of all partitons... Dann wird die Partitionstabelle mit allen /dev/sda* angezeigt. 

...No filesystem could mount rot, tried ext3 ext2 iso9960...

...ext-fs (sda7): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features 240...

Muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen. Die grub.conf und die fstab stimmen. ext4 ist auch im kernel fest drin.

Habe ich gefunden. Hatte ich bei meinem Rechner auch. Scheint ein Bug zu sein.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863271.html?sid=f996805d2ba98978560792da6c33fccf

[code][code]root=/dev/sda7 rootfstype=ext4[/code] habe ich dazugenommen.

[code]md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE

VFS: Cannot open root drvice "sda7" or unknown-block(7,8,)

Please apend a correct "root=" boot option; here are the avaiable partitions:

0800 312571224 sda driver: sd

   0801   63014931     sda1 

   0804                1     sda4

   0805  105506856     sda5

   0806      4334592    sda6

   0807    31415292    sda7

   0806     41675776   sda8

Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,7)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.37-gentoo #3

....

[/code]

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kernel 2.6.32

/dev/root / ext4 rw ,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

ls -alh /dev/root 

ls: cannot access /dev/root: No such file or derectory

ls -l /dev/ | grep sd

nichts vorhanden

cat /proc/partitions

8  0  312571224      sda 

8  1    63014931     sda1

8  4                1     sda4

8  5  105506856     sda5

8  6       4334592    sda6

8  7     31415292    sda7

8  8     41675776   sda8

Die kernel Panic kommt mit 2.6.37, da habe ich die alten sata Treiber entfernt, d.h. ich probiere z.Z. 2 Kernelversionen aus, die aber beide nicht richtig funktionieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt neu 2.6.37-r1 mit den vorgegebenen Standardoptionen installiert. Nur ext2 und ext3 entfernt. Jetzt sind alle /dev/sda vorhanden.  /dev/sda8 ist ordnungsgemäß unter /home eingehangen. Allerdings ist in der /etc/mtab immer noch der Eintrag 

```
/dev/root / ext4 rw ,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
```

 vorhanden. Sollte da nicht etwas in der Art wie /dev/sda7 / ext4 rx 0 0 stehen?

----------

## Uli Sing

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  Sollte da nicht etwas in der Art wie /dev/sda7 / ext4 rx 0 0 stehen?

 

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> 2.) 
> 
> ```
> ls -alh /dev/root
> ```
> ...

 

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Leider hast' mir ned
> 
> ```
> ls -alh /dev/root
> ```
> ...

 

Soll ich's nochmal schreiben?  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich doch ,s.o.

```
ls -alh /dev/root

ls: cannot access /dev/root: No such file or derectory 
```

Mittlerweile funktioniert alles. Warum. Keine Ahnung. Habe kernel 2.6.27-r1 noch einmal von Grund auf neu konfiguriert.

Danke

----------

## Uli Sing

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe ich doch ,s.o.
> 
> ```
> ls -alh /dev/root
> 
> ...

 

Ja, aber zu spät resp. zum falschen Zeitpunkt. Jetzt darfst' nochmal, das beantwortet Dir nämlich Deine Frage.  :Wink: 

----------

